# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Moczenie nocne u dorosłych dziwna sprawa ;/

## czerwony408

Witam.

W dzieciństwie ja i mój brat mieliśmy problemy z moczeniem nocnym. Pamiętam jak poszliśmy z tym do lekarza przepisał nam jakieś tabletki które na początku dawały rezultaty później jednak przestały działać. Pamiętam, że w wieku 13-14 lat problem zanikł jakoś samoczynnie. Po paru latach jak zaczęła się przygoda z alkoholem Zdarzało mi się raz na jakiś rok zmoczyć łóżko przez sen, ale musiałem być wtedy na prawdę dobrze pijany praktycznie do utraty kontroli i zerwanego filmu. Nie raz jak upijałem się bardzo mocno, zdarzało się, że budziłem się z suchym łóżkiem. Reasumując suchych poranków było o wiele więcej.

W 2010 i w 2011 pamiętam mokre poranki, ale to tak jak napisałem, położyłem się spac pijany do granic możliwości.

Jakieś 2 miesiące temu, wypiłem sporo piw i upiłem się, ale o wiele bardziej kontrolnie niż w poprzednich przypadkach, normalnie położyłem się spać i obudziłem się w mokrym łóżku.

W poprzednim tygodniu mieliśmy ze znajomymi okazję do na prawdę dobrej kilkudniowej libacji alkoholowej i pierwszego dnia zmoczyłem się, drugiego gdy upiłem się jeszcze bardziej już nie.

Przez ostatni rok jak sobie podsumuję piłem o wiele mniej niż w poprzednich latach, byłem zajęty pracą, nie miałem na to czasu, ani ochoty szczerze mówiąc. Okazyjnie jakaś impreza, czy czasem jak trafiła się jakaś okazja, to wiadomo popiło się ze znajomymi.

Kilka dni temu mój brat wrócił do domu pijany i obudził się z mokrym łóżkiem, na drugi dzien sytuacja się powtórzyła, chociaż twierdzi, że wypił o wiele mniej.

Najciekawsze jest to co przytrafiło mi się dzisiejszej nocy, wczoraj wypiłem dosłownie kilka piw. Wróciłem do domu posiedziałem jeszcze chwilę przed komputerem, zapaliłem papierosa i położyłem się do łóżka. Pomyślałem sobie, że w ciągu ostatnich 2 miesięcy zmoczyłem łóżko to nie było by przyjemnie jakbym zrobił to dzisiaj. Wstałem do łazienki oddałem mocz położyłem się spać tak po 2-3, a około 5 rano obudziłem się w mokrym łóżku. To było moje najtrzeźwiejsze zmoczenie się od dziecka. :/

Częstotliwość moczenia się względem ostatnich lat wzrasta. Tzn mniej piję, a częściej się moczę, a to co przytrafiło mi się dzisiaj to już jest w ogóle przegięcie.  :Frown: 

Dodam, że mam 24 lata, a brat jest 4 lata młodszy.

Co robić? Co dalej?

----------

